# SWR Mini Mo Bass Preamp clearance



## Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

The SWR Mini Mo Bass Preamp was on clearance last month at GC and on Musicians Friend for $599.







I desire this preamp. My local Long & McQuade music store has it for $1275 CAD plus tax, so if someone sees one of these at GC or can find out if they can get it at any GC for $599, let me know


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200073659116




And I just bought Jasons preamp from him as well


----------



## Jason (Feb 4, 2007)

Meh..those sound _alright_ trust me the tech 21 will smoke it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 4, 2007)

We'll see I suppose. 

I have already played one of these though. Your Tech21 still has to prove itself.


----------



## Drew (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll buy the Tech21 off you, scott - I'm getting really frustrated trying to record bass tones, and that'd be a huge improvement over straight int my sound card or mic'ing up the nomad...


----------



## Shannon (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn, I wish I could've picked up that SWR. Oh well, it seems that neither the GC or MF site has them anymore.


----------



## Scott (Feb 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'll buy the Tech21 off you, scott - I'm getting really frustrated trying to record bass tones, and that'd be a huge improvement over straight int my sound card or mic'ing up the nomad...



Sure. $200 

Actually yeah, i'll sell it back to you for the $150 I payed for it. Dunno if Jason has shipped it yet or not though


Shannon said:


> Damn, I wish I could've picked up that SWR. Oh well, it seems that neither the GC or MF site has them anymore.




http://cgi.ebay.com/SWR-MoBass-prea...yZ121157QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scott (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, so after a long, and complicated dealing, it has come down to me needing an American to take delivery of this, and forward it to me.

This is why you shouldn't have multiple people answering emails when you're selling something 

Anyone up for helpin out?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

What's with people not wanting to ship to Canada anyway? It's closer than Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> What's with people not wanting to ship to Canada anyway? It's closer than Alaska and Hawaii.


Importation duties/taxes, a lot of buyers don't realize their country will charge them and bitch at the sellers, it's just a way of avoiding that. I don't really care because it has nothing to do with me at all  I ship wherever.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not as much of a hassle as people make it out to be though. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Scott (Feb 20, 2007)

The import duties and taxes have nothing to do with the seller. They only pay for shipping, which they charge the buyer anyway.

In this case, their billing system wont be setup for Canada until next month. So when im going through their system, I can't choose Mississauga, or input a 6 digit postal code.


----------

